

Chinese Internet Traffic Redirected to Small Wyoming House - ck2
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/22/chinese-internet-traffic-redirected-to-small-wyoming-house/?_r=0

======
a3n
The packets didn't actually go to that house, did they? They just went to
servers registered/associated with entities that claim that house as their
address, right?

